

Start a "hacker house" with two YC founders - Sam_Odio

A friend and I are driving out to the Valley from Virginia for the winter YC round.  I'm actually writing this from a car on I-40 in the middle of AZ.<p>We're looking to start a "hacker house" in Palo Alto.  It'll be a 4 month lease January through April.  We're looking for 2 - 4 other hackers.  If you're interested, check out this page for more details: http://bluwiki.com/go/User:Sam_Odio/Hacker_House or you can email me:  first name at odio.com
======
kirubakaran
Perhaps you should include the "no-rape assurance" as a selling point.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=360910>

~~~
jackowayed
I remember that thread!

Maybe this guy does too, but no one that he's stayed with can give the no-rape
assurance.

WARNING: Until someone (whose account has existed awhile so you know that
Sam_Odio didn't just make a new account to do it) gives the no-rape assurance,
be very wary of his house.

Kidding, for the extremely dense.

I'll even say that Sam's never raped me. The fact that I've never met him is
irrelevant.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Ummm, the original thread _WAS_ about Sam_Odio. See the parent of the post
that kirubakaran linked to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=360891>

I was one of the people that gave said assurance in that thread. I stand by my
previous statement.

Heh heh, assurance.

~~~
jackowayed
Oh, didn't bother checking who that one was about.

------
rms
Good luck guys... don't think you'll have any problem filling it with hackers,
that's a great price in a great location.

------
quellhorst
Seems like there could even be a business behind having large houses and
turning them into hacker houses...

------
jackowayed
_> Several wireless networks_

Several? Are these your networks, or your neighbors'? ;)

~~~
ajkirwin
They're simply making use of "community resources" ;)

------
rogercosseboom
This sounds fantastic- congrats!

------
babyshake
a "house that hack built"?

